# assembling sillosocks??



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder if you guys could help me out. I have piles of existing snow goose decoys and am considering either converting some Northwinds to sillosocks or just buying a bunch of new sillosocks. I understand that the main bodies are made of coroplast plastic sheeting but how do you attach this to the tyvek body without it tearing over time???


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You staple the top of the body to the head, also the bottom of the body to the head. Also sillo socks have a plastic liner that helps to keep them puffed up and full of air on not so windy days. If they are stapled with a heavy duty staple (not a desk stapler) they will turn out fine. I would order a dozen Sillo Sock econos from the store here at Nodak Outdoors and then you could look at it closer to see exactly what you need. It isnt that tuff, the econos even come with directions on how to assemple.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Steve at Green Bay decoys also has conversion kits to convert your northwinds into silosocks, his site is www.windsockdecoys.com


----------



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the help. I was already aware of the suport systems from Green Bay and Jim Jones.


----------

